# Water dosage



## Andrew8686 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi,

looking for some advice on water levels. 
i have had my barista express for 8 months now and it's been working perfectly. Suddenly yesterday the amount of water passing through the double group head for double espresso has almost doubled.

my machine is cleaned regularly.

any reason why the machine would suddenly start passing more water through?

Thanks.


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

I am not sure about the express but I know on the pro version you can knock it into custom mode and it will continue to run the water until a fair amount has been extracted So has it been changed/can it go into a custom mode for the single and double shot. Can you do a machine reset?


----------

